# Jesus... on a toilet?



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 5, 2009)

YouTube - Las Vegas Woman Sees Jesus on Toilet Seat Sticker


----------



## Daniel (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh good.   All I need now is a first-class plane ticket so my religious pilgrimage can begin.


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 6, 2009)

And we all know that "what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas"  -  so, it really is a personal experience Daniel  Even with a toilet seat.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 6, 2009)

I saw the title of this thread and thought "duh.. he was human, and we all need to go at some point" :rofl:


----------



## Fiver (Sep 6, 2009)

(Am I going to Hell for thinking "Jesus...on a toilet" = "Kristonakrakker"?)


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 6, 2009)

Fiver said:


> (Am I going to Hell for thinking "Jesus...on a toilet" = "Kristonakrakker"?)



Yes...:lol: And now I'm off to church to save my soul...


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 6, 2009)

do i want to know what that is? i tried to google it and got no sensible results.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 6, 2009)

Kristonakrakker = "Christ on a Cracker"


----------

